# Sony's DRM Rootkit = WOW !!! ( act 2 )



## mimo2005 (Oct 2, 2004)

Blizzard, makers of *World of Warcraft*, have deployed spyware to catch "cheaters."

http://www.boingboing.net/2005/10/20/blizzards_lameo_spyw.html


now , here is the best of the story :grin: 

If you want to avoid the World Of Warcraft anti-cheat app. , you can install Sony's rootkit DRM (just load a store-bought CD with Sony's DRM on it) and then use its cloaking capabilities to hide your WoW app:


World of Warcraft hackers have confirmed that the hiding capabilities of Sony BMG's content protection software can make tools made for cheating in the online world impossible to detect. The software--deemed a "rootkit" by many security experts--is shipped with tens of thousands of the record company's music titles.

Blizzard Entertainment, the maker of World of Warcraft, has created a controversial program that detects cheaters by scanning the processes that are running at the time the game is played. Called the Warden, the anti-cheating program cannot detect any files that are hidden with Sony BMG's content protection, which only requires that the hacker add the prefix "$sys$" to file names.

http://www.securityfocus.com/brief/34

What on earth have you done , Sony ? total mess :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2005)

HAHAHAHAHAH i wonder if it works for Counter Strike and VAC. I would advise the cheater in our team to use it ))) ( dont blame us keeping him in. He does the worst but his predictions are always awesome and non of us were able prove he was cheating. He calls the strats in our team ) And Wow hackers should be greateful now


----------



## mimo2005 (Oct 2, 2004)

> i wonder if it works for Counter Strike and VAC.


i haven t tried it , but i am sure that it will work , same method of hiding anything from the anti cheating app.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2005)

just got interested about how malware could benefit us ?  Like tobacco - body needs nicotine arguement )) The fun comes with malware is i like removing them. And i ll be working on some removal tools soon. Have you ever heard spyware makers sueing antispyware guys ? I think makers of weather bug has been pretty active that way.


----------



## MicroBell (Sep 21, 2004)

Well here's some more interesting news.....


*Sony is being sued!!*

http://theinquirer.net/?article=27508

Mark added some more info and it seams both Sony and First 4 are denying any problems with this rootkit even though Mark as laid it out for them..
http://www.sysinternals.com/blog/2005/11/sonys-rootkit-first-4-internet.html

I smell the first of many lawsuits...and this Rootkit being declared *"SPYWARE"* by the security industry. And these idots wonder why people use P2P to pirate CD's....


----------

